# Glass lids blocking light



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently purchased the Finnex 24/7 for my 55 and I am having the same issues from my glass canopy lids that I had with my old led as well and the lids. The middle portion's black trim where the lids hinge open block out a good portion of the light and makes the tank look darker. I hate it. I have to move the light to the back of the tank or go lidless.

Any ideas on what I should or could do? I really don't mind not using the lids... my only huge issue with that is the fact after about 3 days, I have to constantly listen to the splashing of water from my filter due to the water evaporating.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Blackheart,

Before there were Versa-Tops there were sliding glass tops. The advantage was no center hinge so no light blockage. This DIY YouTube video is very similar to what we used in the '60's and 70's.

*



*


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> I recently purchased the Finnex 24/7 for my 55 and I am having the same issues from my glass canopy lids that I had with my old led as well and the lids. The middle portion's black trim where the lids hinge open block out a good portion of the light and makes the tank look darker. I hate it. I have to move the light to the back of the tank or go lidless.
> 
> Any ideas on what I should or could do? I really don't mind not using the lids... my only huge issue with that is the fact after about 3 days, I have to constantly listen to the splashing of water from my filter due to the water evaporating.


What many of us around here have done was to go to Menards (Home Depot, Lowes) and go to the wall paneling section. Look for a specific type of wall paneling plastic molding and create slides for your glass panels. This allows you to get rid of the black plastic hinge. Moulding looks kinda like this...
|
|----
|____

edit, above video does a much better job of showing what needs to be done!!!


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just remove the hinges.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

I took the black plastic hinge off, cut out the middle with tin snips( thats some tough plastic) and then put the end pieces back on. Basically I have a 2" section of hinge at each end. Problem solved


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

second said:


> I took the black plastic hinge off, cut out the middle with tin snips( thats some tough plastic) and then put the end pieces back on. Basically I have a 2" section of hinge at each end. Problem solved




Genius!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

second said:


> I took the black plastic hinge off, cut out the middle with tin snips( thats some tough plastic) and then put the end pieces back on. Basically I have a 2" section of hinge at each end. Problem solved


Hey I like that idea..
But to join in a bit, there were things I "thought" of.. having 3 of the offending tops. 
1)Find the clear ones.. yes they do make these hinges in other than black. Even wrote to the company asking "WTF" why black?
Never got an answer.








https://www.jifram.com/living-hinge.php
2)Was going to make one out of silicone caulk (thought it was possible.
3)use silicone and flex. plastic and make hinges


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jeffkrol,

With the black ones we can't see the algae that builds up in there - lol


----------

